# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  SMS Marketing trong bảo hành điện tử

## hoangmitek

Trong nền kinh tế thị trường đang diễn ra vô cùng cạnh tranh, gay gắt cùng với công nghệ hiện đại ngày nay, các doanh nghiệp lớn nhỏ muốn tồn tại và phát triển luôn phải tìm tòi và đổi mới từng ngày, đón đầu và áp dụng những công nghệ hiện đại vào sản xuất kinh doanh để nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm cũng như dịch vụ tới khách hàng một cách tốt nhất. Trong xu thế đó, dịch vụ bảo hành điện tử đã ra đời và phát triển trở thành một trong những công nghệ hàng đầu giúp hỗ trợ bảo hành tốt nhất cho khách hàng.

MITEK cung cấp SMS Marketing Giá Rẻ MiSMS 
Bảo hành điện tử là gì?
Bảo hành điện tử là một hình thức mới ra đời nhằm giúp người tiêu dùng xác định thời gian bảo hành và những thông tin liên quan tới các dịch vụ bảo hành của sản phẩm từ nhà sản xuất.
Thường sẽ được thông báo tới người tiêu dùng qua hệ thống điện tử truyền thống như email, webportal….,Nhưng phổ biến và hiệu quả nhất là qua tin nhắn SMS, thay thế cho hoạt động bảo hành truyền thống bằng giấy hay thẻ bảo hành.



Bảo hành điện tử áp dụng cho những sản phẩm nào?
Trước đây, bảo hành điện tử thường được áp dụng nhiều nhất đối với những nhóm sản phẩm về điện, điện tử, điện lạnh, máy móc… Nhưng hiện nay, công nghệ ngày càng phát triển, các doanh nghiệp luôn tìm tòi và đổi mới từng ngày, đón đầu và áp dụng những công nghệ hiện đại vào sản xuất kinh doanh để nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm cũng như dịch vụ tới khách hàng một cách tốt nhất.


Do vậy, hiện nay bảo hành điện tử có thể áp dụng đối với tất cả các sản phẩm từ điện tử đến điện gia dụng, hay những máy móc, thiết bị… bởi độ hiện đại, linh hoạt, đơn giãn, dễ sử dụng và thân thiện với người tiêu dùng.
Những tiện ích mà bảo hành điện tử mang lại
+ Không lo mất giấy ( thẻ) bảo hành, thậm chí lỡ tay xóa mất tin nhắn bảo hành từ hệ thống.
Khi khách hàng mua bât kỳ sản phẩm nào, đều có thời gian bảo hành, trong thời gian này khách hàng sẽ nhận được những quyền lợi mà nhà sản xuất cung cấp. Hiện nay thời gian bảo hành chủ yếu dựa vào thẻ bảo hành, hóa đơn mua hàng… vô hình chung những tờ giấy này trở nên rất quan trọng , khi xảy ra rủi ro bị thất lạc giấy tờ thì không còn bằng chứng để đối soát thời gian bảo hành của sản phấm.
+ Tiết kiệm nhân lực – thời gian – đánh giá thị trường tiêu dùng
Ngoài việc đơn giản hoá việc đăng ký bảo hành, Hệ thống Bảo hành Điện tử qua SMS cũng giúp các đại lý giảm được nhân lực trong việc quản lý hàng hóa, nắm được mức độ tồn kho hàng hóa trong kênh bán lẻ và tạo được độ tin cậy cho khách hàng mua hàng do sử dụng hệ thống quản lý điện tử. Bộ phận marketing sẽ kiểm soát được tình hình bán hàng trên kênh phân phối, nắm bắt được thực tế bán hàng từng khu vực từ đó đề ra chính sách phân phối hàng hóa hợp lý cũng như các chính sách tiếp thị hiệu quả.
+ Ngăn chặn hàng giả – Nâng cao tính chuyên nghiệp – Tin tưởng của khách hàng
Không chỉ thể hiện tính chuyên nghiệp, hiện đại và độ tin cậy của doanh nghiệp, mà bảo hành điện tử còn giúp tránh các nguy cơ hàng giả, hàng nhái kém chất lượng, bởi tất cả những thông tin đều được thông báo qua SMS, người tiêu dùng có thể kiểm tra nhanh chóng và đơn giản.

Bảo hành điện tử là giải pháp hiệu quả, giúp các nhà sản xuất khắc phục những khó khăn trên, khi khách hàng chỉ cần nhắn 1 sms đến tổng đài theo cú pháp đã được khai báo , sẽ tự động kích hoạt thời gian bảo hành, tra cứu thời gian bảo hành còn lại. Ngoài ra việc nhắn tin theo cú pháp sẽ tăng tối đa việc khai thác data khách hàng, phục vụ cho những chiến lược kinh doanh về sau.

----------

